# Paystub CPP and FED TAX gone up just now



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi,

Anyone notice that CPP and FED TAX had gone up recently in their paystub? 

Thanks,
Slacker


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

I know they raised the cpp and EI income limit this year..not sure about the fed tax though...did you get a raise?


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

No, before tax income is the same for this paystub as previous pay. No extra taxable benefit that I see.


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

maybe a change in the fed/provincial brackets mght be the reason???


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Ask your employer.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd wait to check the next pay. Every once and a while my pay is like that. It happens once or twice a year, and I have no idea why, but next pay it's back to normal.


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> Ask your employer.


I agree. And let us know as well.




crazyjackcsa said:


> I'd wait to check the next pay. Every once and a while my pay is like that. It happens once or twice a year, and I have no idea why, but next pay it's back to normal.


This is what I absolutely NOT understand from Canadians. "Just wait", or "Oh well...", "It happens". So? Every time I go to Human Resources to ask questions about someone takin MY money out of my paystub they look at me like "oh gosh there is that woman again", well the hell with it, I want either a decent explanation or my money back! You have no idea how many times they made a mistake and I actually got my money back.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

You misinterpreted my post. I'm saying he should know if it's a one off thing, or a change to a new standard. He should get to the bottom of what's going on, but there isn't any point flying into a rage without a good level of knowledge regarding the issue.

I don't know about the OP, but the difference on my stub that one time a year is less than $2.

Error or adjustment or otherwise, it isn't worth it to me to spend untold time on the phone dealing with an HR person in another city to get an answer. They rarely know anymore than you since payroll in larger companies is handled third party anyway.


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Just a follow up on this post. This only applies to my situation (taxable benefit). No need for alarm.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Didn't I hear in the last budget, that the feds made group health insurance benefits (employer paid premiums) "taxable". Perhaps your employer is starting to withhold the tax on benefits you receive from a group plan.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

There is no mention of that that I can find.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I guess it was just for ADD and critical illness insurance.

http://www.benefitscanada.com/benef...ut-tax-rules-for-sickness-and-add-plans-27149


----------

